# Need help! Please read.



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm running the latest version of Eclipse (2.2) and its been running fine for a very long time. However, yesterday my phone started becoming unresponsive and requires a battery pull to reset. 
I've noticed it after phone calls and at times it'll warm up and then go into a coma. I'm not sure what the culprit could be, so short of going back to stock and reflashing the rom(or trying one of the other options out there) does anyone have any ideas of what is causing my phone to freeze or what I could do to fix this issue? Please help a brother out!

Sent from Alcatraz aka my Motorola Bionic


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

kr8os71 said:


> I'm running the latest version of Eclipse (2.2) and its been running fine for a very long time. However, yesterday my phone started becoming unresponsive and requires a battery pull to reset.
> I've noticed it after phone calls and at times it'll warm up and then go into a coma. I'm not sure what the culprit could be, so short of going back to stock and reflashing the rom(or trying one of the other options out there) does anyone have any ideas of what is causing my phone to freeze or what I could do to fix this issue? Please help a brother out!
> 
> Sent from Alcatraz aka my Motorola Bionic


Try this: wipe cache and dalvik cache in recovery and reflash eclipse 2.2.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep a simple refresh. Sometimes I do it after time just to have a good base. All of your user data will be safe,so it is winning situation

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

